# PC bootet nicht, Tastatur tot



## chris_sit (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir die Woche bei cyberport die Einzelteile für einen PC bestellt, nach dem Zusammenbau habe ich jedoch ein Problem:

Die LED's an der Tastatur bleiben aus und statt zu booten bleibt die Kiste im splash-Screen mit "press DEL to enter setup / F2 to show post-screen" hängen.

Habe schon alle geräte abgestöpselt, anderes Netzteil getestet. Statt einem Sempron64 2600+ habe ich mir einen Athlon64 3000+ organisiert um das nicht-unterstützen des Semprons auszuschließen...

Langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus, CMOS resettet... RAM könnt ich noch tauschen, aber der lief bis 5min vor dem Umbau noch in einer anderen Kiste... 

Momentan habe ich keine andere Idee als das Mainboard (MSI K8M Neo-V) an cyberport zurückzuschicken und zu hoffen, dass schnell Ersatz kommt   ... oder hat jemand einen Tipp was ich noch probieren könnt? 

Danke & schönen Sonntag,
Chris


----------



## NomadSoul (15. Januar 2006)

Hast Du vieleicht, die Tastatur an den falschen Port gehängt (kann jedem mal passieren)?
Ansonnsten würde ich auch auf das Mainboard tippen, hast Du auch alle Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen? Wie geerdet, Mainbaord auf Abstandshalter montiert (Du glaubst nicht wieviele das vergessen)! Stimmt auch der FSB? Wird der bei dem Board per Softsettings oder mittels Jumpern beeinflusst?

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur das Ding zurück zu schicken!


----------



## chris_sit (15. Januar 2006)

Tjo, habe auch den Stecker kontrolliert - der passt, auch die Abstandshalter sitzen drunter - wie immer geerdet, aber da die RAM noch funktionieren und ich die noch vor dem Board in den Fingern hatte, schließ ich eine Überladung aus.

Wird per Jumper resettet, im Handbuch steht "paar Sekunden" - so dass 10sec sicher ausgereicht haben.

Danke für die Antwort!

Chris


----------



## NomadSoul (15. Januar 2006)

Naja aber wenn Du den FSB per Jumper einstellst dann nimmt er immer wieder die 
Einstellung der Jumper... egal ob dus resetest oder ned. Halt mich mal auf dem laufenden wie schnell Cyberport reagiert.


----------



## chris_sit (15. Januar 2006)

sorry, schlecht formuliert von mir: Für den FSB gibt's keinen Jumper.

Ich habe schon ein Rücksendeformular von cyberport erhalten, da ich ein Teil in der Bestellung eh zurückschicken muss - werd daher Montag anrufen und fragen, ob ich ein Paket mit beiden Artikeln schnüren kann, oder erst auf Dienstag warten muss bis das 2. Rücksendeetikett von ihnen geschickt wurd - werd mich aber hier im Forum nochmal melden 

Schönen Sonntag,
Chris


----------



## chris_sit (26. Januar 2006)

So, mittlerweile hat sich folgendes ergeben: 

Das Mainboard war defekt und leider nicht mehr lieferbar -> es gab eine Rückbuchung, Bearbeitung seiten's cyberport binnen 3 Tagen, jedoch könnten sie etwas kommunikativer sein - statt eine Rückbuchung zu veranlassen kurze Nachricht mit "Arikel defekt, Ersatz leider nicht möglich" - das hätte ich schon erwartet... 

Positiv, am Tag nach der Reklamation kam schon der Express-Aifkleber für DHL, das ging also sehr fix!

Leider hatte ich in einer 2. Bestellung eine defekte Festplatte erwischt, da hat der Austausch dann 6 Tage gedauert von Reklamation bis Eintraffen der neuen Platte.. 

Ich hatte wohl einfach pech mit 2 defekten Produkten in so kurzer Zeit 

Gruß,
Chris


----------

